# Input Feld soll leer bleiben



## schlechtwetter (16. Feb 2016)

Huhu,

im Internet gibt es ja viele Vorschläge, wie man mit Hilfe von Java prüfen kann, ob Felder in einem Formular ausgefüllt worden sind oder leer gelassen wurden. Wenn ein Feld leer ist, gibts eine Meldung.

Ich möchte aber, dass eine Meldung ausgeht, wenn ein Feld beschrieben wurde.

Und ich finde dazu im Web einfach keine Hilfe.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.

Liebe Grüße

Schlechtwettersusi


----------



## VirtualIndex (16. Feb 2016)

Du kannst doch das ganze einfach mit einem Ausrufezeichen davor negieren (=umkehren)?


----------



## schlechtwetter (16. Feb 2016)

Hey,

danke für deine antwort zu so später stunde. da ich wirklich blutiger blutiger anfänger bin, weiß ich nicht so recht was du meinst ... meine überprüfung sieht wie folgt aus..


```
function chkFormular() {
  if (document.Formular.nachname.value == "") {
alert("Bitte Nachname angeben!");
document.Formular.nachname.focus();
    return false;
  }
```

Mein muster für die gefüllt-prüfung wäre dann 


```
function chkFormular() {
  if (document.Formular.hidden.value == "") {
alert("Das Feld muss leer bleiben!");
document.Formular.hidden.focus();
    return false;
  }
```

ich weiß nur nicht, was ich hinter value == eintragen muss bzw ob das so überhaupt funktioniert.

Liebe grüße

schlechtwettersusi


----------



## VirtualIndex (16. Feb 2016)

Das was du da machst ist Javascript! Das hat mit Java rein gar nichts zu tun .


----------



## InfectedBytes (16. Feb 2016)

Anstatt == (gleich) einfach != (ungleich) benutzen


----------



## schlechtwetter (16. Feb 2016)

Hervor


InfectedBytes hat gesagt.:


> Anstatt == (gleich) einfach != (ungleich) benutzen



 Super! Lieben Dank!


----------

